# Time for my collection!! Picture Heavy!



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

I decided to share the pictures of my makeup. I wanted to make them all nice but then I got tired and wanted to get it over with hehe.
Here are the pictures and thanks for looking.
If you want to know what anything is, please ask!


MAC:
































Non Mac


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 21, 2007)

Ohhhh niceeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is that stand where your brushes are? Did you just put some crystals or something similar in there?


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_ What is that stand where your brushes are? Did you just put some crystals or something similar in there?_

 
--same question here!! hehe.. it reminds me of Sephora.

Nice collection!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

I followed Enkoremakeup (on youtube). An acrylic vase thingie and crystals..


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onionbooty* 

 
_--same question here!! hehe.. it reminds me of Sephora.

Nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Ohhhh niceeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is that stand where your brushes are? Did you just put some crystals or something similar in there?_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh I answered your question in a separate reply


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks. Thats such a cool idea...


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 21, 2007)

That is such an awesome collection!  Just out of curiosity, what MSFs do you have?  And, sorry if you already sort fo answered it, where did you get those crystals?


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_That is such an awesome collection!  Just out of curiosity, what MSFs do you have?  And, sorry if you already sort fo answered it, where did you get those crystals?_

 
 No I haven't answered it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got both the container and crystals at Michael's. As for the MSFs I have, Porcelain Pink, Petticoat (shattereed *cries*) Northern Lights and  MSF Natural in Light.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Thanks. Thats such a cool idea... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You should really check our enkoremakeup on youtube! He's amazing!


----------



## Hessah (Dec 21, 2007)

..........


----------



## Weasel (Dec 21, 2007)

lovely collection!!

isn't it vase filler? I'm pretty sure they're not made out of crystal.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice collection. So many brights. Love it.


----------



## nunu (Dec 21, 2007)

lovely collection!


----------



## ZoZo (Dec 21, 2007)

enjoy it.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_lovely collection!!

isn't it vase filler? I'm pretty sure they're not made out of crystal._

 
Not crystals.. It said crystal something on the bag


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2007)

Great collection...and I love your brush holder!


----------



## n_c (Dec 21, 2007)

^^^ Same here


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Good gracious of life.  Great collection!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 21, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Kiran1 (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW i love your collection, i especially love the way you have taken the labels of your mac eyeshadows and put them on your depotting pan!!! and the way you have kept your brushes!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 28, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 13, 2008)

great collection! i love how you display your brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want one now too!


----------

